# Columbia Tank Experts- ID this tank?



## SirMike1983 (Jul 28, 2008)

Well I've got some pictures of the Columbia bicycle- it's a very nice medium blue color with white-cream trim. However the tank that came with it appears to be a slightly different color. The bicycle is a 1950 Three Star Deluxe, but I'm not sure what year or bicycle the tank is from. It is differently from the "round" tanks I've seen- this one has sort of a geometric kind of design to it- it's all flat edges. Does anyone have any ideas about this tank?










Also a matter of raw opinion- is the color difference great enough to warrant keeping it off the bike? I am having a hard time deciding if the tank is just too different to put on or not- any opinions or advice are much appreciated there.


----------



## Parker (Jul 29, 2008)

Form all the pictures and topics I've read its a coffin tank from the late forties. Its a nice one too.


----------



## wave1960 (Jul 29, 2008)

*It looks to match my Columbia Highway Patrol Bike*

So if you decide to sell it..........


----------



## Aeropsycho (Jul 30, 2008)

*Look*

Same tank on my original 48-49 Cyclone!!!  different paint scheme 

J...


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 30, 2008)

Interesting- I'd originally thought it was newer, but it does look like the tank on that 1940s bicycle and matches the descriptions of the "coffin" tank that I've seen.

I'll have to keep an eye out for Columbia tanks that match my bike's color. I'd be willing to swap it for a similar condition Columbia tank that matches my color blue.


----------

